# 4CRS End of Season Sale! 20-50% OFF STORE WIDE!



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

*
Join us for our End of Season Sale - THIS WEEKEND!
September 12 & 13, 2015 in Durango, CO!*

We’ll be blowing out our inventory, all at 20-50% off store wide, including SUPs, Kayaks, Rafts, Canoes and all River Gear! We’ve got our biggest inventory in years, so come take advantage of blow-out pricing on everything in the store. Everything must go to make room for next season!

We’ll also be selling our largest rental and demo fleet ever! Get into a slightly used 2015 demo boat, board or gear at up to 50% off retail price! Check out our demo inventory* at https://www.riversports.com/rentals

We’ve also started selling our whitewater kayak fleet a little early due to the spill on the Animas. You can view and purchase our used hardshell whitewater kayak inventory here.

Here's a preview of SOME of the items we'll have on deep discount at the sale:

*20-50% OFF EVERYTHING STORE WIDE*!*
50% OFF All Footwear & Casual Wear
50% OFF All Layering & Hydroskin
40% OFF All Dry Suits, Dry Tops & Splash Gear
30% OFF All Yakima & Thule Racks & Accessories
30% OFF All JPW Paco Pads & AIRE Landing Pads

50% OFF Wavesport Recon 70 - $605
35% OFF All Venture Kayaks
25% OFF All Dagger Katanas - $829

50% OFF Morelli & Melvin 12'6 SUP - $1199
40% OFF Glide Godspeed 12'6 SUP - $1149
30-40% OFF All Boardworks SHUBU SUPs
30% OFF Lokahi Inflatable SUPs
25% OFF Badfish Cobras - $799
*PLUS TONS OF DEALS THAT ARE TOO GOOD TO LIST ONLINE!!!*

Can’t make it in person? We will also be taking phone-in orders during the sale, so give us a call at 1-800-426-7637.

Doors open at 9am on Saturday and Sunday! See you at the sale!
_
*Some exclusions apply. Please call for details*_


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Your website is down


----------



## 4CRS (Apr 16, 2010)

We're aware, and unfortunately there's nothing we can do about it at the moment.

Sale isn't online anyway, so give us a call at 1-800-426-7637!


----------

